# Looking for used portable milking machine



## Joey-n-Becky (Apr 7, 2004)

Does anyone know of a used portable milking machine for one cow or have a link for new ones that are reasonably priced? I don't know what "reasonable" is, because the only new one we've found is $1,500 on a one-cow setup. That's a bit steep for us.

Things are happening a bit fast for us here. We posted here previously looking for a Jersey milk cow and information regarding the other 2 cows we had. We got great info and sold our 2 at auction and picked up a Jersey milker the same day at the auction. We expected to have to get her bred or, at best, wait several months for her to have a calf if she was bred. What actually happened was we got one that was supposedly 8 months bred and it calved (twin bull calves) the night we brought her home. We really got lucky, because she is very gentle, lets us milk her without tying her up, as long as her surviving calf (one died) is nursing at the same time. Even though she only had 2 quarters working, she still produces more than the calf and we can drink. We placed an ad on a local radio call-in show looking for someone who would like to get our excess milk, to keep from wasting it, and the response was phenomenal. Our phone hasn't stopped ringing for 3 days..........people wanting milk, homemade butter and cream. We're even thinking about getting another Jersey (4-quartered), but I don't have time to milk both by hand and get my other chores done as well. That's why we're looking into getting a used portable milking machine.

We would like to thank everyone here for the great advice we've received. You're a great group and we appreciate you very much. :worship: 

Thanks,
Joey and Becky Anderson


----------



## shelbynteg (Jul 31, 2003)

Joey-n-Becky said:


> Does anyone know of a used portable milking machine for one cow or have a link for new ones that are reasonably priced? I don't know what "reasonable" is, because the only new one we've found is $1,500 on a one-cow setup. That's a bit steep for us.


I know a gal up in east Texas who has a machine for sale, milks two goats at a time, likely require just a little modification to handle a jersey...

The machine is an "Easy Clean" and milks two goats at once. We are between Athens and Palestine off Hwy. 19. Phone is 903-549-3077.

I think she's asking $750.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2004)

A family in WA is selling their family Jersey cow, and they are selling the milking machine with the cow. However, the lady who I told about the cow (who will probably buy her) does not want the machine. I think it is around $200, with a brand new regulator. 360-779-4826


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

I see them all the time on EBAY.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Unless the machine is extremly easy to clean and set up it would still be quicker to milk two cows by hand.


----------

